# 2019 Toro Service Manual for a 928 OAE (Model #: 38840. Serial #: 400000000 - 40585319938840.)



## Gravel Drive (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm looking for a *Toro Service Manual* for a *2019 Toro 928 OAE* (*Model #: 38840. Serial #: 400000000 - 40585319938840*.).

The only Service Manual I've been able to source, so far, only covers up to 2005 models. Much has changed since 2005, including the transmission trunnion (119-7630 on the hex shaft) I'm trying to replace. When I called Toro a few times about this, all the CSRs I spoke with were not much help. They sent me copies of the Operators Manual (which I already had and is useless for service repairs beyond basic maintenance.). They said I either have to become an Authorized Service provider / Dealer, etc. to get a service manual or I should call an authorized service provider and ask them how to do the job they've told me would cost over $100 to install the $10 part.

I am trying to figure out the easiest way to remove / replace the Trunnion. It's mounted on the hex shaft. The Trunnion (use to be metal / now it's molded plastic) appears to be mounted on the friction wheel with 3 star drive(?) screws the friction wheel/trunnion both move / slide in unison on the hex shaft to change rotation speed and direction of the snowblower drive). What is the step by step procedure to remove and replace it, including required tools (or where / how can I get the appropriate Service Manual? Visually, it looks like at least one side of the hex shaft must be removed. Then everything blocking / locking the trunnion from being removed/slid of the hex shaft needs to be removed. Visually, that might include hex shaft sprocket(s) and coil or spring pin(s)?

Although my snowblower has at least 2 years left on the OEM Warranty, I'm dubious Toro would cover the repair/replacement. My guess is the Trunnion was deformed by forcing position changes on the fly* (i.e. *while the drive was engaged). Unfortunately, the operator was unaware speed changes on the fly might damage the drive system because there is no warning, caution, or any mention at all about changing speeds on the fly, anywhere in the Operator's Manual that we could find.


----------

